# Liqua - Juice Reviews



## ET (6/12/13)

got a bunch of new stuff today thanks to andre'. first off maybe under the ejuice reviews, we need subcategories for each name brand. So people can click on liqua, then people can post a new topic for each different flavour. Yes i know it's a bit more fiddly but will make it so much easier for anyone (new and old) to comment and post about each different flavour and not have to search or troll through what will end up being pages and pages of nattering to find the gold nuggets. Hmmm, if some boozes have gold flakes in them, could that be done to ejuices also? will make 5pawns look cheap 

French Pipe Tobacco
70PG/30VG
First ever tobaccy flavour for me and wow it's nice. I don't have the worlds best tastebuds for discerning flavours and such, but it is nice. Very very nice. Mine came in 24mg/ml strength that i diluted down to 12 mg/ml with some pg and vg. Tried to keep the same ratio as what it says on the tin. I would say it has a nice mellow tobacco taste with a sweetness to it that i very much approve of. No wonder andre' sent it too me, too sweet for him but me likey a lots.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Tiramisu*

I loved it in the beginning, it was also my first flavour. Then I got the virus (finding more and more different ones), and when I bought the second time Tiramisu....well, its not the ultimate anymore.
I would still say its quite alright, it has chocolate, vanilla and coffee mixed.

*My Rating: 6/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective 

*Edith says: *tried it again today, after 2 months....yuk, disgusting. Obviously my taste buds have changed since the first bottle (I was still smoking 5 cigs a day back then).

*New rating: 1/10*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Energy Drink*

Good flavour, I think it comes quite close to the drink with the wings. It has a decent throat hit.

*My Rating: 7/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Apple*

Also one that I rated quite high in the beginning; but when I had a tank filled the other day I found it not enough "Apple" for me. Still got a good Granny Smith flavour and a decent TH again.

*My Rating: 7/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Citrus Mix*

Don't like it at all. It tastes like a mix of lemon, orange and tangerine...but it leaves a strange aftertaste and sensation in the throat. My biggest disappointment so far, as I like sour flavours.

*My Rating: 1/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/12/13)

*Traditional Tobacco*

Really enjoy this flavour, has a sweetish aftertaste which can however become a bit "boring" if chain vaped. Gives me both a good vape and throat hit. 

My Rating
*8/10*

*French Pipe*

OMG - Puke
LOL, in my opinion has a very strong pungent taste which is far too strong for my liking. As per Denizenz's review above, maybe I should try and dilute this mix a bit and try again

My Rating
*-1/10*

*Blue Berry & Berry Mix*

Got these flavours for my Ball & Chain and she seems to enjoy them on their own or as a mix with plain tobacco. Personally I cant really distinguish the difference in flavour between the two, hence the joint review. I'm not a fruiti fan but can tolerate a tank of each every now and then. Average vape and average TH.

My rating
*5/10*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vape9 (7/1/14)

*Berry Mix
*
Confused. No berry flavour, tastes like sour pineapple to me. Not impressed.


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

I must say that I'm not a fan of Liqua juices. Waisted alot of money on them. May be awesome to some, but not for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## vape9 (14/1/14)

Tom said:


> *Apple*
> 
> Also one that I rated quite high in the beginning; but when I had a tank filled the other day I found it not enough "Apple" for me. Still got a good Granny Smith flavour and a decent TH again.
> 
> ...



Tom, what was the nic strength of your Liqua Apple? 

I'm trying to figure out why the Liqua Apple I have is unvapeable! PG/VG? Nic? Bad batch or just plain bad product? I've been vaping for about 3 months and have been using various TopQ 12mg flavours which I've been enjoying, I'm unsure of the PG/VG ratio as it isn't stated on the bottle or website. I couldn't get any TopQ so went ahead and bought 2x 30ml of the Liqua Apple 18mg along with berry mix and cola which are vapeable but the flavour isn't great.

I've even gone as far as diluting the apple to 50/50 with VG but there's still a harsh chemical taste and very little flavour.

My body just rejects the vape. I would compare the experience of vaping this e-liquid to drinking vinegar, but I've seen loads of positive reviews so I don't understand.

Thoughts?

eGo-V V3 Mega @ 7W & iClear16


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (14/1/14)

vape9 said:


> Tom, what was the nic strength of your Liqua Apple?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why the Liqua Apple I have is unvapeable! PG/VG? Nic? Bad batch or just plain bad product? I've been vaping for about 3 months and have been using various TopQ 12mg flavours which I've been enjoying, I'm unsure of the PG/VG ratio as it isn't stated on the bottle or website. I couldn't get any TopQ so went ahead and bought 2x 30ml of the Liqua Apple 18mg along with berry mix and cola which are vapeable but the flavour isn't great.
> 
> ...


 
howdy @vape9 

Sorry to just jump in here!

But I've vaped many a bottle of the Liqua Apple over the last 2 years (in fact that and the Cherry is about the only 2 I can stand from them) The apple should almost taste like an Apple Sours shot, little bit sour but not as sweet. They were all 18mg. I think they are all 70/30 PG/VG juices. Every one I've had has been the same.

It COULD be that you just have a bad batch there perhaps. The Liqua flavours have never been in your face strong, kind of mellow like. It shouldn't have that strong chemical taste!!

I bought the Tiramisu once, after reading many people raved about it. It came all sealed. but was a dark dark brown colour. Tastes like old burned socks, never bought one again. Maybe just a bad batch as well.

It sucks though to have 60mls of juice that's unvapable, sorry buddy!! I know how that feels.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/14)

where did you buy it from @vape9 ? Giz and I bought Liqua from a fleamarket when we first started vaping and were nooby noobs and it was horrible - was clearly fake


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

for what its worth, i only use Liqua

ive never tried any other juice yet 

and i kinda like it.

currently im using watermelon, blue berry and mint. the watermelon is lovely


----------



## vape9 (14/1/14)

Hey @Stroodlepuff. It was from one of the online shops (also on the forum) but won't say who because it's not their fault. Definitely a genuine product, did some checking to find out what to look for in the fakes  Seeing more positive comments I'm convinced it's a bad batch. What upsets me more than the wasted cash is that I managed to get my father a smoker for 50+ years, dead set in his ways to start vaping, which was going well for 3 months. Gave him a bottle of the apple and he said it was burning his lungs so he went back to analogues! Luckily back on track now...


----------



## Derick (14/1/14)

Not sure if you bought it from us, but if anybody gets a 'bad batch' or whatever, please let us know - we obviously don't make the stuff and don't test every single bottle - I'd much rather send the stuff back to the supplier than have customers lose money

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

that is strange....i had some Apple left in a bottle, and tried it again the other day. I still like it, it is the only Liqua flavor I would buy again, although 18mg nic is too strong now. But I am too busy atm with all the other good stuff out there 

For the Tiramisu....it was my very first flavor ever vaped, and loved it so much that i bought another one when it was finished. I can't stand it anymore! I did not touch it again, until 2 days ago. dripped it, pulled 3 times....and had to change the wick!  Unreal, how the taste changed. I guess it was because I still smoked with the first one. So, there it is...a nearly full bottle of it, and it will definitely collect dust from now on....

edited the Tiramisu review http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/liqua.468/#post-5777 accordingly


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

Tom said:


> that is strange....i had some Apple left in a bottle, and tried it again the other day. I still like it, it is the only Liqua flavor I would buy again, although 18mg nic is too strong now. But I am too busy atm with all the other good stuff out there
> 
> For the Tiramisu....it was my very first flavor ever vaped, and loved it so much that i bought another one when it was finished. I can't stand it anymore! I did not touch it again, until 2 days ago. dripped it, pulled 3 times....and had to change the wick!  Unreal, how the taste changed. I guess it was because I still smoked with the first one. So, there it is...a nearly full bottle of it, and it will definitely collect dust from now on....



why not sell it


----------



## Zodiac (14/1/14)

Liqua is a favorite of many people i know, and i respect that as that is what keeps them off analogues. Heck, it was what i also vaped when i started. After trying other flavours from overseas vendors, i didn't like it that much anymore, or well i thought i didn't. Just the other day i cracked open a bottle of Mixed Berry, after not having it for months, and i enjoyed it so much, Yumm..


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

yeah...that was my thought too, lemme try again. but that was just a very bad one. Anyway, if the taste box starts going I would sponsor it for others to try  until then it will occupy fridge space. or if anyone in my area wants it?


----------



## Silver (14/1/14)

@Tom, do you keep your juices in the fridge?


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

yeah...its dark in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (14/1/14)

started with liqua still enjoy 50/50 mint and turkish it's a decent all day vape . also dependent on setup.
Cuban is good but very potent. 
also menthol zero with vg use to give me plumes in my rsst and a very cooling vape.

admittedly I have evolved to more refined juices with more complex flavours. 


sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Zodiac (14/1/14)

E-liquids shouldn't be kept in the fridge, as it separates the ingredients, does the exact opposite of steeping.


----------



## Zodiac (14/1/14)

Maybe thats the problem


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> Liqua is a favorite of many people i know, and i respect that as that is what keeps them off analogues. Heck, it was what i also vaped when i started. After trying other flavours from overseas vendors, i didn't like it that much anymore, or well i thought i didn't. Just the other day i cracked open a bottle of Mixed Berry, after not having it for months, and i enjoyed it so much, Yumm..


Liqua Mixed Berry is all HRH vapes, and I have given her many other flavours to try.


Tom said:


> yeah...that was my thought too, lemme try again. but that was just a very bad one. Anyway, if the taste box starts going I would sponsor it for others to try  until then it will occupy fridge space. or if anyone in my area wants it?


Keep for the Taste Box, Tom. Will try to set it up soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

I started on Liqua but as my tastebuds stared recovering I found that the flavors where to hectic and moved to the most neutral one which I thought was vanilla. Then I started looking and found lots of other brands available. I still enjoy Liqua coffee but gave most of my liqua stash away to friends who started vaping. My personal taste seems to be subtle flavoring but liqua did get me started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (14/1/14)

Very interesting reviews, i was going to buy the 10 pack Liqua has at the end of the month but now im thinking i should either spend that money on other juice?


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Very interesting reviews, i was going to buy the 10 pack Liqua has at the end of the month but now im thinking i should either spend that money on other juice?


I must say. My first juice was Liqua, and I gave away the whole bottle. Not for me. Maybe for other, but I would say get some Vapour mountain juice. You won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (14/1/14)

TylerD said:


> I must say. My first juice was Liqua, and I gave away the whole bottle. Not for me. Maybe for other, but I would say get some Vapour mountain juice. You won't be disappointed.


Thanks for the advice!  Im chatting to Oupa as we speak... So to say  Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

I'm on VM to. Awesome juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (14/1/14)

I don't like Liqua much either. I also found that apple had a strong chemical taste, so much so that I have virtually untouched 30ml bottles of apple and coffee sitting in the fridge for about 3 months now. Also with the higher PG content it would dry out my throat and lips. I did however find the vanilla tolerable. 
Personally, Vapour Mountain is my go to juice supplier. Try him, you wont be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

I agree. Liqua is one strange brand. They try to do a premium look but their juices are anything but generic China liquids. Probably all come from China

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/1/14)

I was at the China Town in Durban the other day with a friend of mine and I happened across a whole batch of liqua bottles for sale at R20 each.

Two questions came to mind. Are their juices being knocked off and if not how many juices must be circling South Africa that have gone past expiration date. Then I got mad. Really fu%king mad when it dawned on me that our entire countries mindset is all fu%ked up.

Firstly, with the consumer. We'll shop left and right to find a service or a product at the cheapest price.
We'll buy something and wonder why it broke two weeks down the line. We'll call out the cheapest plumber we can find only to hear that the entire pipe needs to be replaced one month later. We don't want to spend money, and we'll happily get by with what we got expecting that it's the be all and end all.

Then with suppliers and service providers. They know our mentality. They'd have to, they watch the market every day. If the consumer doesn't want to pay, they'll start cutting on either quality of the product or service.

What does this do for repeat business? It's a fu%king disaster and it's huge part of why our snowball runs up the mountain. Repeat business doesn't exist and no one gives a crap about the consumer.

Example.
Timmy wants a pool built. Instead of finding a reliable company he chooses a slightly cheaper option. He pays half now and half when the jobs complete. At first everything runs smooth. Before he knew it his pool was done, paid for the services and that's that. Or is it. Two months down the line surface cracks show up. The pump dies and the pool tiles start peeling off.

Timmy calls up the guy who built it to come take a look. The guy agrees and promises to take a look but never shows.
Timmy is pissed and needs to get the real people in to come take a look and it ends up costing him more than it would have in the first place. Sound familiar. I bet we can all relate.

Unfortunately the same thing is happening in South Africa with the e-cig market.
There's waaaaaaaay to much rubbish being sold to people looking to get into the market.
These are the people that ought to be nurtured and welcomed into the world of vaping with a) A device that works fairly well at entry level and B) some juice that doesn't taste like a camel just.... well you get the idea.

Instead, with our "good deal" mentality we're still buying that junky china crap.
How many new potential vapors have not been frightened to hell? How many times have you not heard: "Oh a fake cigarette. I tried one of those. It was sh%t."

Well yeah, sure it was. It's the same experience your going to get with anything that is not the real deal.
Take a mech clone for example.

You buy a clone cause you don't want to spend money on the original.
What do you get. Well, something along the lines of what a Chinese knock-off e-cig would be in comparison to a Kanger Evod at entry level.

Case in point. An original mod will probably have contacts made either silver or copper. The purity of that alloy will be in the range 0f 99 - 100%

Sure a clone of it will have copper contacts too, some where around 2 - 5% of it actually being copper. Any idea what this does to voltage drop? Why would you want a car that looked like a Porche, until you popped the hood and found a lawnmower underneath. Any idea how much of the actual experience of vaping a mech you've just gone and thrown out the window. It might change your entire perspective of mechs and you might chose to never try them again, or tell your friends not to do it either and so start a chain link of people who might have bought mechs, but now never will due to your experience with junk.

What was I on about....
Damn, my coffee got cold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac (15/1/14)

Spiri, you're the second guy that refrigerates his e-liquids and has a problem, it should be stored in a cool dark place  Liqua has a higher PG ratio, not higher VG.

With regards fake Liqua's, yes, they are everywhere. Even in Canal Walk, Century City, CT's biggest mall, specifically in both the Skywalk's, Egyptians selling Hookah products and fake Liqua. I agree with @Revn, it makes me really mad as you see people purchasing these products , and after the terrible experience they're about to encounter, they will never recommend an ecig, or want one again, and they will generalize, telling everyone that ecigs are crap, and will probably end up going back to analogues.

With regards to you guys knocking China, thats not fair. There are many companies in China that helped revolutionize the vaping industry. Heck, it was a Chinese pharmacist who brought vaping into the Mainstream, we should all be thankful. The original Liqua, Innokin, Kangertech, Vision, are all companies in China that i have huge respect for as they have made huge contributions in the world of ecigs. 

NB : to check whether you have fake Liqua, check the nozzle, it should be a flexible silica tip, and not a hard plastic one. The smell of the fakes are also horrific, like medicine or chemically, but you will probably only know once you have smelt the real deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

@RevnLucky7 I agree with most of your views and liked your post. Sorry your coffee got cold  I do think that most often, you get what you pay for. There are some exceptions but they are few and far between. Loved your Porsche/lawnmower analogy 

@Zodiac, I also appreciate your point of view and do agree that knocking China is not the answer to this at all. As you say, many Chinese companies have contributed greatly. Also, China is here to stay and will continue improving and getting stronger. It's not going away. 

Also, thanks @Zodiac for the check on the fake Liqua juices. Glad to say my bottles all have the flexible silicon tip on the nozzle. _Some _of them still smell and taste quite "chemically" or like medicine - LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (15/1/14)

@Zodiac. I only started keeping my juice in the fridge about a month ago, so for me the Liqua was bad even before refrigeration. My nozzle tips are flexible silica and I bought it from one of the vendors on this forum whom I trust.
I do get what you're saying though with it being the opposite to steaping, thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/1/14)

also another way to check the fonts is a bit different there is also a hologram on the newer liqua bottles

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Hi all

After reviewing the Vapour Mountain Taurus (Energy Drink) juice I decided to vape the Liqua Energy Drink flavour to make for a direct comparison. I had ordered a 30ml bottle of this but it has been standing for over a month until now.

I am not sure what the PG/VG ratio is since it's not marked on the bottle, but its nicotine strength is 18mg/ml. I bought the 30ml bottle from eCiggies for R120. I will do the review of the juice first then touch on some of the differences against the VM Taurus.

*Liqua ENERGY DRINK (18mg)*

It's nice but not amazing. 

The energy drink flavour is there immediately. Quite sweet but I appreciate the sour notes too. The flavour is of reasonable strength. It is quite "punchy" but not overpowering. It's a pleasant vape. Not artificial tasting. The aftertaste is mild and disappears quickly. 

It's a reasonable version of Energy Drink but my taste buds are still asking for something a bit more vibrant - and maybe slightly more sour and less sweet. But that is my personal preference. 

I found it produced good vapour but I was disappointed with the low throat hit. Multiple drags helped the throat hit a bit but not much. 

*Overall, it's quite nice but nothing amazing. I won't be re-ordering.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Standard 2.2 ohm coil (measuring 2.0 ohms on the Sigelei ohm meter), Vision Spinner VV battery set to 4.0 Volts (implying about 8.0 Watts).

Packaging
The Liqua bottle is quite well packaged in my opinion. The label is good and the spout works fine. It has a "child deterrent" cap. The bottle is in a cardboard box, which helps with storage.

In comparison with Vapour Mountain Taurus (18mg)
- I prefer the Liqua version slightly, but not by much 
- The Liqua is a little bit sweeter than the VM Taurus but makes up for it with the added sour notes, which I like.
- The Liqua didn't have the artificial taste I picked up in the VM Taurus
- While both are not amazing for me, I found the Liqua slightly more punchy and vibrant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (16/2/14)

I found my tastebuds get used to the Liqua juices very quickly , the first couple of hits are good , then the taste gets a lot more subtle as time wears on . I've had 2 bottles of coffee and vanilla sitting for about 2 months now , i found the vanilla almost too "creamy" . I love an Apple vape , and so far the Liqua apple is the best one I've tried (Vape Africa & Vape Mob being the other 2 I tried ) 
I go use alot of the Liqua Cola , Cola is my adv , but the Hangsen Cola is better IMO , but it's a very thin liquid and I seem to go thru alot of it very quickly . 
I've found most of "berry" type Liqua's pretty flavourless ....


----------



## Riaz (17/2/14)

howsit guys

quick question, liqua traditional tobacco VS liqua turkish tobacco, whats the difference?


----------



## Zodiac (17/2/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit guys
> 
> quick question, liqua traditional tobacco VS liqua turkish tobacco, whats the difference?


Traditional tobacco has a drier, more pipe tobacco taste, whereas Turkish tobacco has a sweet, exotic tobacco taste. I personally prefer Turkish Tobacco

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RezaD (12/3/14)

I have been vaping mostly Liqua for the last 3 months. I cannot seem to find a real liking to a single flavour. However, I have found a combo that has been my ADV for this 3 months - 40% Turkish + 40% mixed berry + 20% Vanilla. I also like Turkish 80% mixed with 20% Vapemob mango as well as Liqua Mixed Berry 70% + Vapemob blueberry 30% or if I feel like a slight sour note I mix 70% Twisp strawberry + 30% Vapemob blueberry. Also these combo's are just OK in my protank2 mini (at 4.2-4.5V) but taste really really good in my maxi at 3.7V


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

im using up the last of my liqua at the moment.

time to get some of the real stuff (after vaping for 10 months and using Liqua exclusively)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

Riaz said:


> im using up the last of my liqua at the moment.
> 
> time to get some of the real stuff (after vaping for 10 months and using Liqua exclusively)



ive only used liqua , cola menthol cherry grape were my fav

traditional tob was the worst 

also used hangsen , will not be ordering again

vape juices - will not be ordering again


----------



## CraftyZA (13/3/14)

Riaz said:


> im using up the last of my liqua at the moment.
> 
> time to get some of the real stuff (after vaping for 10 months and using Liqua exclusively)


That is a lot of dedication to one brand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> That is a lot of dedication to one brand



i know i know, ive finally decided to venture into a new level.

thing is, i started with it, and didnt really try anything else, if anything else at all.

it did the job and kept me off stinkies. now that i know im well off it i can start exploring.

now that i have a RBA, and flavor became important, i feel the need to get quality juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Be careful on your quest for new flavours and new juice... I have found that most of the Juices available are pretty KAK! I just emptied 4 x mPT2 tanks down the drain and cleaned them... was bored this morning so started testing some of the juices I have been getting...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Be careful on your quest for new flavours and new juice... I have found that most of the Juices available are pretty KAK! I just emptied 4 x mPT2 tanks down the drain and cleaned them... was bored this morning so started testing some of the juices I have been getting...




before you go dumping those 20/30mls down the drain , send them my way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

shabbar said:


> before you go dumping those 20/30mls down the drain , send them my way



It was just the juice in the tank at the time... we are gonna have a vape meet and swop in Durbs real soon!


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

I doubt ill drive 700kms to attend , im sukkeling to get a chance to attend the jhb one !


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

shabbar said:


> I doubt ill drive 700kms to attend , im sukkeling to get a chance to attend the jhb one !



Excellent plan! 

Edit: I missed the word "doubt".


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Be careful on your quest for new flavours and new juice... I have found that most of the Juices available are pretty KAK! I just emptied 4 x mPT2 tanks down the drain and cleaned them... was bored this morning so started testing some of the juices I have been getting...



ill be going VM all the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

You can't go wrong with VM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

VM rocks

But after no good luck with Liqua's sample pack of 10 flavours I discovered their Cuban Cigar tobacco which works really nicely on the basic equipment. I now use it as my portable vape when i go out to meetings. 

I also think one's taste changes quite a bit. What I thought was not so good before I quite like now. Also, the juices do taste very different on different equipment. 

I doubt if you absolutely hate a juice you will ever absolutely love it on different equipment. But for those that you are unsure about, especially for newer vapers on more standard equipment going through taste bud reconstruction, dont chuck the juice yet. Wait a bit.


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> VM rocks
> 
> But after no good luck with Liqua's sample pack of 10 flavours I discovered their Cuban Cigar tobacco which works really nicely on the basic equipment. I now use it as my portable vape when i go out to meetings.
> 
> ...


Good advice, has happened to me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> VM rocks
> 
> But after no good luck with Liqua's sample pack of 10 flavours I discovered their Cuban Cigar tobacco which works really nicely on the basic equipment. I now use it as my portable vape when i go out to meetings.
> 
> ...



I agree with you @Silver. It definitely depends on the kit. I have been vaping ecto and found it quite bitter in my mPT2 (I enjoyed it but it lacked a bit of something something for me). In my dripper I have a new found love for it as the flavour has changed quite a bit in the dripper. Both tones of the juice come through a lot more and have noticed that the juice is noticeably sweeter in my dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Lovely stuff @BhavZ, what power are you vaping at on the dripper?


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Yip, on higher heat the sweet tones do become more pronounced. Not always to my liking, but fortunately I like throat hit and the higher position of the coil for throat hit also brings the acid (?) tones more to the front.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

currently running the dripper at 10watts and when I want a kick to the face I take it up to 12watts. Tried running it at 15watts but that is a bit much for me, no burnt taste but the kick is way too heavy for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/9/14)

*Watermelon
*
Picked up 30ml at 18mg of this stuff in May, tried in mPT3, evod, Kayfun and dripper, flavour doesn't vary much from 1.6 ohm to 0.5 ohm. It's a very strong flavour and very artificial, nothing like biting into a freshly sliced watermelon on a hot summers day. Extremely disappointed with this juice.

Makes me think of this:




To get it to a vapable level I add 2 or 3 drops of pure VG to about 8 drops of the Liqua and then a drop or two of menthol to cool it down a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (8/10/14)

I started vaping just over 3 weeks ago and have only been using Liqua, these are the few I've tried out so far.

I'm using a Vision Spinner 2 and Kangertech Genitank Mini - the different voltage settings really help bring out different notes of the various flavours.

*Bright Tobacco*

This was recommended to me by the sales guy at the Vape Shop in Melrose, according to him it is the closest in taste to Peter Stuyvesant Blue which I used to smoke. It has a nice tobacco taste but there is a hint of sweetness which gets a bit too much if vaping on it all day.

Good throat hit.

*My rating: 6/10*

*Berry Mix*

Definitely one of my favourite liquids and I can vape on it all day. It has an interesting mix of sweet and sour notes that I just don't get bored of. This one has really helped keeping me off the anologues.

Moderate throat hit.

*My rating: 9/10*

*Two Mints*

This is a bit too strong for me to vape on its own, but it performs really well as something to mix with other flavours to add a bit of punch. I especially like it with the Bright Tobacco to give me the Menthol cigarette feeling. Also works well with the Berry Mix.

Great throat hit.

*My rating: 7/10 for its utility*

*Energy Drink *

My favourite flavour so far, smells like the drink that gives you wings and comes pretty darn close to the taste. I swear I can even taste the caffeine on higher voltage settings.

Great throat hit.

*My Rating: 9/10*

*Blueberry*

Does taste like a berry of some sort, can't quite tell whether it's blueberry or not. Smells amazing though!

Minimal throat hit

*My rating: 7/10*

*French Pipe Tobacco*

I am on the fence with this one and keep shifting to one side or the other with each drag. On one hand there is a sickly sweet undertone which can be overwhelming, but with the Vision Spinner on full power it brings out a delicious roasted flavour with a classy aftertaste that makes me want to try again. The smell is horrible though and lingers for a while.

Decent throat hit.

*My rating: 5/10*

*Cuban Cigar Tobocco*

Yuk!

*My rating: 2/10*

*EDIT - *after letting French Pipe and Cuban Cigar steep for a few days, they improved significantly - have re-reviewed them below.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I started vaping just over 3 weeks ago and have only been using Liqua, these are the few I've tried out so far.
> 
> I'm using a Vision Spinner 2 and Kangertech Genitank Mini - the different voltage settings really help bring out different notes of the various flavours.
> 
> ...



Try traditional tobacco and tiramisu.
Those are the best flavours i think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (8/10/14)

Heckers said:


> Try traditional tobacco and tiramisu.
> Those are the best flavours i think.


 
Do you mean mixed together?

I'm a bit sceptical of trying any other tobacco flavours after my experience with 3 of them not being so great - I'll be trying out some of the dessert flavours next now that my taste buds have reawakened. Will definitely give the Tiramisu a go, and also the coffee and vanilla flavours.


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Do you mean mixed together?
> 
> I'm a bit sceptical of trying any other tobacco flavours after my experience with 3 of them not being so great - I'll be trying out some of the dessert flavours next now that my taste buds have reawakened. Will definitely give the Tiramisu a go, and also the coffee and vanilla flavours.



Nope by themselves.


----------



## jtgrey (8/10/14)

The first time that you buy good juice like vk or vm you will never ever even look in the direction of liqua

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Heckers (8/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> The first time that you buy good juice like vk or vm you will never ever even look in the direction of liqua



I bought a bottle of Liqua traditional tobacco today 
I wanted a plain tobacco to mix with other stuff. Its actually pretty nice, and it seems the lower you resistance the more pronounced the tobacco gets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (8/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> The first time that you buy good juice like vk or vm you will never ever even look in the direction of liqua


 
I will explore other brands eventually, but I feel quite indebted to Liqua juices as they helped me quit smoking - I will try their other flavours first before giving them the boot completely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Alrighty, so I ordered a few more Liqua juices and received them yesterday - probably my last batch before I begin venturing into other brands.

*Apple*

Yummy! This just topped my list of favourite juices, it has a clear green apple taste with plenty of sourness which I've been looking for. Fantastic on its own and adds some much needed bite when a few drops are added to the Energy Drink flavour.

Awesome throat hit

*My rating: 9/10*

*Cappuccino*

This tastes more like a latte or choca-something to me than a cappuccino - way too much sweetness but it tasted better and smoother when I added some Vanilla to it. I will let it steep for a few days and hope it improves.

Moderate throat hit

*My rating: 5/10*

*Citrus Mix*

Bleh on it's own, this tastes more like orange peels than orange juice. I added some to the Energy Drink and it gives it a nice edginess, and also added a bit of this to Two Mints which creates a very clean, refreshingly icy flavour.

Good throat hit

*My rating: 4/10*

*Vanilla*

I got this purely to mix with tobaccos, too scared to try it on its own because I'm not a fan of overly sweet flavours. Does what it is meant to do for me.

Previously I had given the French Pipe and Cuban Cigar flavours not too favourable reviews, but after letting them steep for a few days they are a million times better. The French Pipe has an awesome nuttiness to it at high temperatures which overcomes the sweetness which put me off before and I love it as an evening vape, especially with a whiskey. The Cuban Cigar is also much more pleasant, the sweetness is much less pronounced and I can detect the tobacco flavour wonderfully on high voltage settings, and I use this when I know I will be drinking as it keeps the stinky cravings at bay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Great reviews @Wesley. I like the way you describe and discuss them. I quite liked the Cuban Cigar for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Thanks @Silver, not quite up to your levels yet but I'm getting there!


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

I see another reviewer of note in the making, thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Alrighty, so I ordered a few more Liqua juices and received them yesterday - probably my last batch before I begin venturing into other brands.
> 
> *Apple*
> 
> ...


Great review 

The Cola is quite nice if you don't like your juice too sweet, I was very impressed with their Strawberry but maybe not be for you, very sweet.


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> I see another reviewer of note in the making, thank you.


 
Aw, feeling a bit warm in the face all of a sudden.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great review
> 
> The Cola is quite nice if you don't like your juice too sweet, I was very impressed with their Strawberry but maybe not be for you, very sweet.


 
Looks like I may have to delay my venturing into other brands - Cola looks very nice. Is it like soda Coke tasting?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Looks like I may have to delay my venturing into other brands - Cola looks very nice. Is it like soda Coke tasting?


I like the cola, especially when I'm not in the mood for anything too intense. Imagine Filling a glass with ice cube and then filling with coke, take a few good sips and let the glass stand a while so the ice melts. That's what I get from it, watered down coke.


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I like the cola, especially when I'm not in the mood for anything too intense. Imagine Filling a glass with ice cube and then filling with coke, take a few good sips and let the glass stand a while so the ice melts. That's what I get from it, watered down coke.


 
Mmm, and I do love me some Coke, I'm properly addicted. Imagine if you could get a liquid that replicates that fizzling of gas on the tongue...


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Mmm, and I do love me some Coke, I'm properly addicted. Imagine if you could get a liquid that replicates that fizzling of gas on the tongue...


You should try it, it does almost fizz a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> You should try it, it does almost fizz a bit


 
OK - one more Liqua flavour then I'm moving on to bigger and better things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (24/10/14)

it was also my starting point. Apple was the best then. But I had to move on and never looked back 

Good reviewing anyhow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Mmm, and I do love me some Coke, I'm properly addicted. Imagine if you could get a liquid that replicates that fizzling of gas on the tongue...



@Wesley
You should give Cherry Cola from SkyBlue Vaping (@Derick) a try.
It has a lovely fizz to it, which reminds me very much of a fizzy drink and that fizzling on the tongue that you talk about.
It also has a nice sourness to it, which I like.


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Wesley
> You should give Cherry Cola from SkyBlue Vaping (@Derick) a try.
> It has a lovely fizz to it, which reminds me very much of a fizzy drink and that fizzling on the tongue that you talk about.
> It also has a nice sourness to it, which I like.


 
I also have a weakness for sour things!

Checked out their website, why are the 10ml bottles so expensive? Not very encouraging for a new vaper who wants to sample a few juices before committing to a 30ml bottle...


----------



## Derick (24/10/14)

[


Wesley said:


> I also have a weakness for sour things!
> 
> Checked out their website, why are the 10ml bottles so expensive? Not very encouraging for a new vaper who wants to sample a few juices before committing to a 30ml bottle...


We are working on a sample size range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Derick said:


> [
> 
> We are working on a sample size range


 
Good to hear - I've learnt my lesson the hard way from Liqua juices that I can't be certain what my tongue will and won't like and I'm afraid to order bigger bottles without testing first, that's a lot to throw away!

Keeping an eye on your goodies...


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I also have a weakness for sour things!
> 
> Checked out their website, why are the 10ml bottles so expensive? Not very encouraging for a new vaper who wants to sample a few juices before committing to a 30ml bottle...



R55 for 10ml is not bad at all!
Most local juices that size are that price
Beats paying R120 or so for 30ml and not liking it

Actually, SkyBlue is one of only a few that offers this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> R55 for 10ml is not bad at all!
> Most local juices that size are that price
> Beats paying R120 or so for 30ml and not liking it
> 
> Actually, SkyBlue is one of only a few that offers this


 
OK - didn't make sense to me when I did the R / per ml calculation - but if that's the norm then all good.

@Derick - when you say sample size range - do you mean something like Liqua's variety pack? I'd definitely be interested in that.


----------



## Derick (24/10/14)

Well, not really allowed to flaunt my products in this forum, but yes - give us a week or two and we will announce all the details in our forum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Derick said:


> Well, not really allowed to flaunt my products in this forum, but yes - give us a week or two and we will announce all the details in our forum


 
It's OK, it's @Silver's fault


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Sorry for the thread diversion 
Lets get back on track


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry for the thread diversion
> Lets get back on track


 
How about that Apple flavour, eh?


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> R55 for 10ml is not bad at all!
> Most local juices that size are that price
> Beats paying R120 or so for 30ml and not liking it
> 
> Actually, SkyBlue is one of only a few that offers this


I imagine the cost of a 10ml bottle is very close to that of a 30ml bottle, thus the discrepancy in price per ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> I imagine the cost of a 10ml bottle is very close to that of a 30ml bottle, thus the discrepancy in price per ml of juice.


They are, but it is not just the bottle, it's the cap, the little spout and the label as well - that costs the same regardless of what size bottle, and seeing as childproof caps are not locally available we have to import them

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/10/14)

Try mixing the apple and vanilla Liqua, its devine ..


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Try mixing the apple and vanilla Liqua, its devine ..


I'll give it a go - what percentage?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/10/14)

So, up here we get NicEjuice, Liqua, and Nobacco.

Here are the Liqua flavours I've tried and my thoughts on them. 

*I am not a flavour expert by any measure, my taste buds are still recovering from 12 years for 40 stinkies a day. *

I've found them to be pretty hit and miss.

*French Pipe Tobacco 12mg (Rating 3/10)*
TBH, it's vape-able, but I kept getting a mouldy background taste from it. Not buying it again.

*Coffee 6mg (Rating -2/10)*
Tasted like burnt wood, wasn't to do with my coils or wicking, tried it in multiple devices, didn't matter, just tasted like burnt wood. Not buying it again.

*Apple 6mg (Rating 2/10)*
Reminded me of a toffee apple, but I kept getting a hint of something really unpleasant and synthetic from it, again tested on multiple devices. Not buying it again

*Cherry 9mg (Rating -5/10)*
Utterly un-vape-able, feels like you're inhaling a air freshener. Not buying again

*Mints 9mg (Rating 3/10)*
tastes like mint chewing gum, but very insipid. Might buy again, if i'm hard up

*Energy Drink 9mg (Rating 6/10)*
This one is pretty good actually i'd buy it again, flavour is spot on. Will buy some tomorrow

*Kretek Mild Tobacco 18mg * *(Rating 9.5/10)*
This is by far, the tastiest juice i've tried, and it handles dilution so well, i managed to mix it at 1:3 and retain full flavour whilst cutting the throat hit down.
Going to buy some tomorrow. its such a simple flavour with the pronounced cloves, and the subtle tobacco undertones, and I'm really not a tobacco fan, and I love the stuff.

Might pick up something new from them tomorrow, too  depends how brave my wallet feels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (25/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I'll give it a go - what percentage?



@VapeGrrl does it 60% apple / 40% vanilla


----------



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

I've got about 40 'Premium' imported juices in my personal stash and I still come back to liqua Cuban cigar and Turkish tobacco every few days, love the flavour. 

I realise it's not for everyone though, I've recommended it to a few customers that have hated it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> So, up here we get NicEjuice, Liqua, and Nobacco.
> 
> Here are the Liqua flavours I've tried and my thoughts on them.
> 
> ...


Thx. Must try Kretek, did not even know about it. Tobacco with cloves has been on my to try list for some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (25/10/14)

Andre said:


> Thx. Must try Kretek, did not even know about it. Tobacco with cloves has been on my to try list for some time.


Mild Kretek is a new Liqua flavour, as well as Two Mints.

I have heard along the grape vines that Liqua will have 3 new flavours by the end of the year, and that they also want to introduce (interesting part) high VG, or 100% VG e-liquids soon, branded 'Ritchy'

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

Zodiac said:


> Mild Kretek is a new Liqua flavour, as well as Two Mints.
> 
> I have heard along the grape vines that Liqua will have 3 new flavours by the end of the year, and that they also want to introduce (interesting part) high VG, or 100% VG e-liquids soon, branded 'Ritchy'



Very interesting... 

That's my only gripe with liqua is their high PG content. Vapour production is minimal and new vapers are often put off with the big TH... A friend the other day couldn't handle it, he would cough his lungs out every toot until I gave him a high VG blend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luke5533 (28/1/15)

Hey all, so I'm very new to the world of vaping. I bought a vape from a Pakistani shop in Fish Hoek (which I know is just a cheap fake of the kangatech evods. I bought Liqua energy drink and blackberry, i have yet to try the blackberry flavour though. So far im not such a fan of the energy drink flavour, it has a bit of a kick, think i want something a bit more mild. As far as i can tell, both are the real thing and not cheap rip-offs. My question is, what is the whole VP/PV thing about? Does having a lower Vp make the juice less powerful? I have no idea what Vp is, could someone please explain it in detail? Much appreciated


----------



## Luke5533 (28/1/15)

Oops, i meant Pg/VG -_-


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

@Luke5533 as I understand:

PG = propylene glycol (pharmaceutical grade) provides throat hit and also acts as a flavor carrier
VG = vegetable glycerin (pharmaceutical grade) provides the clouds
** PG much thinner than VG

Most e-juice are made with a 50:50 ratio PG/VG although some are available in different ratios. A lot of people dilute commercial e-juice with VG (available from pharmacies and convenience stores like Spar / Pick 'n Pay etc) for a lower nicotine content and/or to mute overpowering flavor, and will also provide a milder throat hit with increased clouds.

Hope it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

Also worth noting, in my experience, the higher the VG content of a juice, the smoother the throat it. High PG juices feel really quite harsh (to me at least)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/1/15)

Another thing worth noting, is the VG produces formaldehyde, when its heated to the point of breakdown. So always make sure your coil and wick are well saturated


----------



## Luke5533 (28/1/15)

Thanks so much for the great answers and speedy reply! My friend has a twisp, and he only uses the twisp flavours with it. I've tried the twisp flavours and they are much smoother than the liqua that i bought. The one i have has a very sharp punch, almost like someone has just falconpunched me in the throat. I would get the twisp flavours of it wasn't for the outrageous prices. I'm hoping that vanilla and blackberry liqua will be better than the energy drink one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (28/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> Thanks so much for the great answers and speedy reply! My friend has a twisp, and he only uses the twisp flavours with it. I've tried the twisp flavours and they are much smoother than the liqua that i bought. The one i have has a very sharp punch, almost like someone has just falconpunched me in the throat. I would get the twisp flavours of it wasn't for the outrageous prices. I'm hoping that vanilla and blackberry liqua will be better than the energy drink one...



The Liqua you bought is most likely fake....and does not taste anything like the genuine Liqua. Not that the genuine Liqua is rated very highly - a lot of us started on it but very few of us still vape it. As a straight comparison the Zodiac juices (available from some vendors on this forum) is far far better tasting and has a higher VG content so it's not so rough on the throat. Or do as the rest of us......buy international brands or good quality local brands (check the vendor section and the juice reviews as I do not want to punt my preferences). When you are ready you can even mix your own like I do.

As for knowing if it's fake (most Paki shops sell fake ones) here are some links:

http://www.gocigarette.co.uk/pages/eliquid_liqua_208227.cfm
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426057067468788.95981.412158112192017&type=1
http://ekretek.com/fake-liqua


----------



## Luke5533 (28/1/15)

Thanks for the links! All signs point to the flavours i bought being the legit thing. Does anyone know the ratio of PG to VG in liqua flavours? I would MUCH prefer something with a low PG ratio. I want thick clouds and a slightly sweet taste that comes with the high VG flavours, rather than the strong kick from the high PG stuff...


----------



## RezaD (28/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> Thanks for the links! All signs point to the flavours i bought being the legit thing. Does anyone know the ratio of PG to VG in liqua flavours? I would MUCH prefer something with a low PG ratio. I want thick clouds and a slightly sweet taste that comes with the high VG flavours, rather than the strong kick from the high PG stuff...



Liqua is said to be like 70 or 80% PG. That is why I recommended the Zodiac juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke5533 (28/1/15)

RezaD said:


> Liqua is said to be like 70 or 80% PG. That is why I recommended the Zodiac juices.


Thanks so much for all your help! I will check out the other juices. Do u find having a real evod is much better than the fake ones? I'm wondering if paying all the extra money is worth it?


----------



## RezaD (29/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> Thanks so much for all your help! I will check out the other juices. Do u find having a real evod is much better than the fake ones? I'm wondering if paying all the extra money is worth it?



Yes and no. I have found that some clones are just as good. The most important aspect is the location of the air holes when using it on some non-Evod batteries. When the holes are at the highest point just below the base of the deck it works best. Otherwise the draw is too tight. You can overcome that by drilling the air holes slightly bigger. I have bought some genuine Evods where the holes were also slightly lower and would give me that too tight draw except when I used it on my SVD where for some reason the air flow was always working properly irrespective where the holes were located.


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

Ahh, seems i got a good fake then. Thanks for all ur advice and info


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

One last thing. Could i go down to spar tomorrow and buy VG, and dilute it with my high PG flavour? Would that work?


----------



## RezaD (29/1/15)

It would work but it will dilute the flavour and drop the nicotine percentage as well. No harm in trying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

Would normal glycerin work?


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> Would normal glycerin work?


As long as you get the BP (British Pharmaceutical) grade then yep - just look for a BP on the bottle, that is exactly the stuff that is used


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

Derick said:


> As long as you get the BP (British Pharmaceutical) grade then yep - just look for a BP on the bottle, that is exactly the stuff that is used


Are you sure? I don't want to die of lung cancer


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> Are you sure? I don't want to die of lung cancer


100% sure


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

Derick said:


> 100% sure


Thanks so much


----------



## saiman (29/1/15)

Did you buy the liqua from the same shop? There are easy ways to tell fake from real with the bottle and packaging. My favourite Liquas are Turkish Tobacco and American Blend because they are nice all day vapes and the taste is not too overpowering


----------



## saiman (29/1/15)

BTW so far I have never seen original Liqua at a Chinese or Pakistani shop.


----------



## Tom (29/1/15)

My advice. .... move on asap from Liqua. As was said.... read thru the reviews of local juice


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

Yes, the liqua i have IS real. I know a fake when i see one. I even asked the guy in the store. He said the small ones (R25) are fake, which is kinda obvious looking at them. The ones for R50 are real. (they also feel and look real, they also don't have any of the tell-tail signs that fake ones do. I also bought a vanilla flavour from spar (not liqua) it is simply branded Vape Vanilla.


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

By the way, can i buy VG and mix it with my flavour? I bought some, but it doesn't say vegetable anywhere on it, it's just BP glycerin. Can i use this to mix with my flavours?


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> By the way, can i buy VG and mix it with my flavour? I bought some, but it doesn't say vegetable anywhere on it, it's just BP glycerin. Can i use this to mix with my flavours?


Yes you can

The 'vegetable' part is something that became important with vaping and normally chemist customers don't care either way, so some chemists actually do have vegetable glycerin, they just don't label it that way.

The chemical composition of Glycerin and Vegetable Glycerin is exactly the same - i.e. once you have the final product there is no way to tell if it is VG or just plain Glycerin. The distinction comes in the preparation - VG is prepared using only plant matter, other Glycerin might be a by-product of some other process, and various ingredients might have been used to produce the end result.

The distinction between the two is only important if you are a Vegeterian/vegan

EDIT: Pharmacists and Chemical laboratories sometimes refer to it as 'Vegetable Grade Glycerin/Glycerol'

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

Here is some more info on VG if you feel like reading 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-vegetable-glycerin.htm


----------



## Luke5533 (29/1/15)

Derick said:


> Yes you can
> 
> The 'vegetable' part is something that became important with vaping and normally chemist customers don't care either way, so some chemists actually do have vegetable glycerin, they just don't label it that way.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

Luke5533 said:


> Thanks so much


No Problem 

If you really want the 'vegetable' label, you can probably find some labelled that way at a health shop, but be prepared to pay around 3 times the price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Or, and since @Derick can't say that here, I will....buy some cheap from SkyBlue...guaranteed goodness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/1/15)

the throat hit doesntjust come from the pg, its mostly from the nicotene, you probably got 18mg, try 12mg, 0mg would taste like hubbly,just cleaner and no coal taste.


----------



## Waine (24/2/16)

I started to use the Liqua juices in the beginning. The only one I remotely enjoyed was the "Red Oriental" but even that tastes super Kak now. I will not touch any more of these "commercial" juices, if I can call it that, sold in tobacconists. @Sir Vape sells all the juice to please my needs, made by genuine juice "brewers".


----------



## Cait (3/5/16)

I also started on liqua and still use liqua. I love the craft vapes in my MODS but for an all day vape it is just too intense for me. I started using the apple 18mg and the American blend 18mg 50/50 combo and it was awesome. It got me off the stinkies. Now I use cappuccino 18mg and I love it.(I think I am addicted to coffee in more ways than one haha) A friend of mine uses a weird but surprisingly awesome combo of 70% cappuccino and 30% mixed berry. (Don't even ask I have no clue where she got that from)

As for tiramisu... Personally I am not a fan. It clogs my coils a lot quicker and is a bit on the sweet side. 

I tried going down to 0 nic strength but the force is too strong in this one. So I want to try doing a 50/50 combo with 18mg and 0mg to help trick myself and get off the nic eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (19/8/17)

I also saw the eliquids at the china mall in durban recently I saw fantasi ejuice in a 30ml bottle I knew something was not right when I asked the price the guy said R50 but if I want it now he will give me for R30 so definitely the price will tell you it's a fake and by looking at the fantasi orange bottle it wasn't even orange it was pink in colour someone needs to put a stop to these fake juices we don't know what substances they contain


----------



## Andre (19/8/17)

eiks _ the _vapor said:


> I also saw the eliquids at the china mall in durban recently I saw fantasi ejuice in a 30ml bottle I knew something was not right when I asked the price the guy said R50 but if I want it now he will give me for R30 so definitely the price will tell you it's a fake and by looking at the fantasi orange bottle it wasn't even orange it was pink in colour someone needs to put a stop to these fake juices we don't know what substances they contain


Yeah, becoming a problem. Some other threads on here regarding that as well.

And, most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (19/8/17)

Oh my name is mohamed I'm from durban north .I'm a hobiest vapour. You know what's sad it's the guys that are new to vaping the ones that want to make the switch but have no clue about fake juices and what devices to buy they are the ones that fall prey into buying those blister pack pen style vapes including a fake liqua juice .It really frustrates me to see this


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/8/17)

eiks _ the _vapor said:


> Oh my name is mohamed I'm from durban north .I'm a hobiest vapour. You know what's sad it's the guys that are new to vaping the ones that want to make the switch but have no clue about fake juices and what devices to buy they are the ones that fall prey into buying those blister pack pen style vapes including a fake liqua juice .It really frustrates me to see this



Hey Mohamed - welcome. This is absolutely the right place to learn - many eager and helpful Vapers around. I joined in April this year and have learned a lot. Browse the forums - there is a wealth on information. And don't hesitate to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eiks _ the _vapor (19/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hey Mohamed - welcome. This is absolutely the right place to learn - many eager and helpful Vapers around. I joined in April this year and have learned a lot. Browse the forums - there is a wealth on information. And don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud I really appreciate that   

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------

